
Ask HN: What's your experience like working with Kubernetes operators? - AkshatM
https://brown.co1.qualtrics.com/jfe/form/SV_2snI8123lx2MPg9
======
zubairq
Pretty bad experience to be honest. Still very technical and hard to use

